# Evo, Innova, California Natural, & Healthwise Recall!!



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Just saw this hit Facebook.

http://www.naturapet.com/recall

Natura is voluntarily recalling some of its Innova, Evo, California Natural, and Healthwise food, due to salmonella. Based on the lot numbers, my local pet store says the affected products should have expiration dates between 12/17/13 and 1/2/14. 

Hope no one is affected!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Off topic... Orijen Red reformulated the recipe and we switched cold turkey from TOTW last week, without any problems. We do sprinkle probiotic powder on it, though. 

Don't know how many Orijen fans there are out there but last time we tried we had issues with runny stools.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Fed Orijen for s short time to Maya, gave her runny stools too.

I do feed California Natural but the Lamb & Rice variety to Brandy who has severe allergies. Thankfully her food is not affected by this recall. Our only other alternative would be Natural Balance LID, but we tried a small bag last summer and it left her puking her guts out. I could go the raw route, however, that would leave me broke and no decent butchers around here.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

gOOD lORDY 

HAVE MERCY ON ME

'ALL THE BEST PET CARE' 

'GOOD DIGESTION' 

DIGESTIVE ENZYMES, GREENS PRO AND PRE BIOITICS 

DOGGIES/ MATES 1/4 TO 1/2 TSP PER CUP OF FOODS MATTERS NOT NEAR AS MUCH THE CHOW

PROTEINS, CARB'S SUGARS ALL OF IT USED AND DIGESTED

FOOD WILL BE USED BLOOD AND CELL LEVELS 

NATURAL BALANCE SYENERGY AND REAL WHOLE FOODS SALMON WHEEL BARROW LOADS NOTHING CAN FLEX WITH OMEGA 3 FOR ANY LIVING BODY, ELK, DEER, RABBIT, BOAR , VISION LIVER, MOOSE, DUCK MY EX IF YOU SPORT A GRINDER ;D

ZERO PROCESSED CRAP

A CHOICE NOT A CHANCE ;D

TAKE 100 : :-*


----------

